# Historically Correct Poodle Trim & GCH



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

We were in Dripping Springs, Texas this weekend for a dog show. I was watching the standard poodles and had never seen a "historically correct poodle trim". Of course, I had to ask the lady what kind of clip that was because I didn't know. The two dogs trimmed like that look outstanding.

My 14-month-old Beagle Bitch got her Grand Championship this last weekend. Thank You, Aaron Wilkerson, for the beautiful handling job. I didn't get an official pic because my husband NEEDED to watch the Packer game. Well, he went to the show and stayed 2 nights so I couldn't begrudge him that.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations WestU and Star! Outstanding finish!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Congratulations on your beagle!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Big congrats on your GR. CH. Well done!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your beagle - how special.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats on the GrCh! What a beautiful beagle!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Is she a 15"? Congratulations! I always think the handlers should get extra kudos for getting their hounds to actually keep their noses off the ground while they show. Will there be pups in your future?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Your beagle is lovely. I grew up with a beagle and still have a soft spot for them. Congratulations.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, she is 15", but right there. Probably no pups as I am a pet owner, although I have some great mentors. I think after she matures, I as in (actually me handling) will do some more confirmation and of course either obedience or Rally. I am starting Rally with my Poodle right now.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Star is just that......a real STAR!!!

Congratulations, baby girl!

Aunt Cathy and Cousin Poppy


----------

